# I got a complaint about my dog in my van last night.



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

I had to take my daughter into Scottsdale for a Girl Scout event last night that lasted three hours. I live in Arcadia at 58th Street and Exeter, so basically 58th and Camelback. I had to take her to 68th and Jackrabbit. My dog jumped into my van with me and we took off.

The mom who was hosting the event said it might not last the whole three hours and that I was welcome to wait. I told her I had my dog and I only lived a mile and a half away, so my daughter would just text me. Instead of going home I went down to the Dunkin Donuts on 4oth and Thomas for a coffee and a donut (Screw you, I was a cop for 30 years, don't judge me). Out of curiosity I turned on my Uber and Lyft apps to see if anything was happening and I got an immediate Lyft ping just down the road. I figured screw it. NYE is my last night driving Uber? Lyft anyway, so I'm taking my dog. I like her better than I like you...so deal with it. Besides she's my "service" dog or "emotional support dog" or "security dog" or whatever. Refer back to me liking my dog better than I like you or anyone you know.

I go to the apartment complex and a fat chick is standing outside the gate. I roll up, open the sliding door, and ask her name.

She doesn't give me her name but asks me who the person in the front seat is. I tell her it's Kitten, my service dog.

She says she doesn't like dogs. I told her that I didn't really care of she liked dogs, cats or unicorns because unless and until she told me her name, her opinion on my dog was meaningless.

She finally told me her name, she was he rider, and I offered her the option of riding...or not. I didn't much care.

She complained about being late for work. I told her I couldn't fix that but I could fix the dog problem. When she asked how, I canceled the ride and drove off.


How could anyone not love the big, sweet Kitten?

She loves people...she prefers hamburgers...but she loves people.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Love this. Uber and Lyft are required to accept service animals. A driver, then, is legally able to ride with their service animals. And if Lyft or Uber try and prevent them, you have a discrimination claim for failure to accommodate someone with a medical condition. Think about it, Uber and Lyft have drivers who are hearing impaired and touts them up in order to save face for their existing discrimination claims, so why would a service animal be any different?

And since I was sexually assaulted on Lyft’s sleazy platform, everyone better hope I don’t show up with a Rottweiler for my PTSD.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I wouldn't have taken your ride with a dog inside.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

Cute puppies. Are they mastiffs?


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

It’s drivers like you that give us all a bad reputation.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Ski Free said:


> It's drivers like you that give us all a bad reputation.


One which I would proudly wear.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> I am just playing by the rules that Uber and Lyft laid out. I have to transport other people's dogs. Why not my own? My van, my contract, my dog, my choice. Ride or not...I don't care. One thing is for sure...my dogs are of a much higher standard of breeding.


Because it's against TOS. Themes the rules pal, don't like it, hit the bricks. One less ant for me to compete with.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> Kitten doesn't bite...but Ranger (my male) will. It's a good thing I don't call him my service dog. Kitten weighs in at 235lbs as of her last vet visit. Ranger weighs in at 258lbs. Incidentally, the chick outweighed Kitten by at least 50 lbs.


Uber used to offer a service where people paid extra to ride with animals. I see you doing a free service. Was the chick Vietnamese? If she was you dodged one.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I agree with the No Dog rule.

But I LOVE how you handled her!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Ski Free said:


> It's drivers like you that give us all a bad reputation.





Ski Free said:


> Because it's against TOS. Themes the rules pal, don't like it, hit the bricks. One less ant for me to compete with.


There a lawsuit for that. I'm guessing "de facto discrimination" or "failure to accommodate" if we're going the employment route. Not an attorney, and it's not my fight. But if I was the author of this post, I'd review my options with council.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Frisco85132 said:


> I had to take my daughter into Scottsdale for a Girl Scout event last night that lasted three hours. I live in Arcadia at 58th Street and Exeter, so basically 58th and Camelback. I had to take her to 68th and Jackrabbit. My dog jumped into my van with me and we took off.
> 
> The mom who was hosting the event said it might not last the whole three hours and that I was welcome to wait. I told her I had my dog and I only lived a mile and a half away, so my daughter would just text me. Instead of going home I went down to the Dunkin Donuts on 4oth and Thomas for a coffee and a donut (Screw you, I was a cop for 30 years, don't judge me). Out of curiosity I turned on my Uber and Lyft apps to see if anything was happening and I got an immediate Lyft ping just down the road. I figured screw it. NYE is my last night driving Uber? Lyft anyway, so I'm taking my dog. I like her better than I like you...so deal with it. Besides she's my "service" dog or "emotional support dog" or "security dog" or whatever. Refer back to me liking my dog better than I like you or anyone you know.
> 
> ...


I laughed my ass off reading this post!


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> I had to take my daughter into Scottsdale for a Girl Scout event last night that lasted three hours. I live in Arcadia at 58th Street and Exeter, so basically 58th and Camelback. I had to take her to 68th and Jackrabbit. My dog jumped into my van with me and we took off.
> 
> The mom who was hosting the event said it might not last the whole three hours and that I was welcome to wait. I told her I had my dog and I only lived a mile and a half away, so my daughter would just text me. Instead of going home I went down to the Dunkin Donuts on 4oth and Thomas for a coffee and a donut (Screw you, I was a cop for 30 years, don't judge me). Out of curiosity I turned on my Uber and Lyft apps to see if anything was happening and I got an immediate Lyft ping just down the road. I figured screw it. NYE is my last night driving Uber? Lyft anyway, so I'm taking my dog. I like her better than I like you...so deal with it. Besides she's my "service" dog or "emotional support dog" or "security dog" or whatever. Refer back to me liking my dog better than I like you or anyone you know.
> 
> ...


Bottom line: you lied to a pax about having a service animal and your entitled snowflake mentality left you butt hurt enough to drive off and leave her without a ride. It is clear who is the villain in this scenario.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Ski Free said:


> It's drivers like you that give us all a bad reputation.


But he's an independent business owner (said sarcastically) he should be able to have whatever he likes in his place of business.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> Bottom line: you lied to a pax about having a service animal and your entitled snowflake mentality left you butt hurt enough to drive off and leave her without a ride. *It is clear who is the villain in this scenario.*


Vader?


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

I love kittens AND dogs!


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> I love kittens AND dogs!


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Ski Free said:


> It's drivers like you that give us all a bad reputation.


Ita drivers like you that think you are able to have any sort of reputation besides the one you qualify for. You are a steering wheel holder. The only step lower is a hamburger flipper.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Fubernuber said:


> Ita drivers like you that think you are able to have any sort of reputation besides the one you qualify for. You are a steering wheel holder. The only step lower is a hamburger flipper.


As an distinguished hamburger flipper AND employee of the month here at McDonald's I must disagree with your wholeheartedly


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

Frisco85132 said:


> I had to take my daughter into Scottsdale for a Girl Scout event last night that lasted three hours. I live in Arcadia at 58th Street and Exeter, so basically 58th and Camelback. I had to take her to 68th and Jackrabbit. My dog jumped into my van with me and we took off.
> 
> The mom who was hosting the event said it might not last the whole three hours and that I was welcome to wait. I told her I had my dog and I only lived a mile and a half away, so my daughter would just text me. Instead of going home I went down to the Dunkin Donuts on 4oth and Thomas for a coffee and a donut (Screw you, I was a cop for 30 years, don't judge me). Out of curiosity I turned on my Uber and Lyft apps to see if anything was happening and I got an immediate Lyft ping just down the road. I figured screw it. NYE is my last night driving Uber? Lyft anyway, so I'm taking my dog. I like her better than I like you...so deal with it. Besides she's my "service" dog or "emotional support dog" or "security dog" or whatever. Refer back to me liking my dog better than I like you or anyone you know.
> 
> ...


 You're one of the ones who give us all a bad name and I hope you get deactivated soon permanently. I feel sorry for your kids. I hope they have some positive role model in their lives.



PickEmUp said:


> Bottom line: you lied to a pax about having a service animal and your entitled snowflake mentality left you butt hurt enough to drive off and leave her without a ride. It is clear who is the villain in this scenario.


Thank you yes. This jerk is the worst kind.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Jennyma said:


> I wouldn't have taken your ride with a dog inside.


I WOULD! You need a dog if you don't have one. A study said that having an animal companion such as a dog or a cat can reduce stress.



7Miles said:


> As an distinguished hamburger flipper AND employee of the month here at McDonald's I must disagree with your wholeheartedly


Employee of the month flipping burgers, who are you? The Hamburglar?


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

Actually, it is all the Drunk Uber Drivers, the Rapist Uber Drivers, the Killer Uber Drivers With Streaming Hulu Drivers, the Scamming Uber Drivers, the Thieving Uber Drivers, and the Non Hygienic Uber Drivers...and of course the muzzrats at the Airport who give Uber Drivers a bad name. I am the (former) Uber driver who likes his dog.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Frisco85132 said:


> Actually, it is all the Drunk Uber Drivers, the Rapist Uber Drivers, the Killer Uber Drivers With Streaming Hulu Drivers, the Scamming Uber Drivers, the Thieving Uber Drivers, and the Non Hygienic Uber Drivers...and of course the muzzrats at the Airport who give Uber Drivers a bad name. I am the (former) Uber driver who likes his dog. Blow me.


"Muzzrats"?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> I had to take my daughter into Scottsdale for a Girl Scout event last night that lasted three hours. I live in Arcadia at 58th Street and Exeter, so basically 58th and Camelback. I had to take her to 68th and Jackrabbit. My dog jumped into my van with me and we took off.
> 
> The mom who was hosting the event said it might not last the whole three hours and that I was welcome to wait. I told her I had my dog and I only lived a mile and a half away, so my daughter would just text me. Instead of going home I went down to the Dunkin Donuts on 4oth and Thomas for a coffee and a donut (Screw you, I was a cop for 30 years, don't judge me). Out of curiosity I turned on my Uber and Lyft apps to see if anything was happening and I got an immediate Lyft ping just down the road. I figured screw it. NYE is my last night driving Uber? Lyft anyway, so I'm taking my dog. I like her better than I like you...so deal with it. Besides she's my "service" dog or "emotional support dog" or "security dog" or whatever. Refer back to me liking my dog better than I like you or anyone you know.
> 
> ...


I, for one, I would certainly be interested in hearing other side of the story.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Risking a non service dog with you is your choice. If the pax don't complain then cool beans. Pretending it's actually a service animal though, that's low.



Fubernuber said:


> You are a steering wheel holder. The only step lower is a hamburger.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

you should of took your animal home. i am a dog lover i want to take mine i dont. he goes into stores with me. restaurants. now if this is a real service dog with a badge you can legally drive with lyft uber. they can not fire you for this. some people must have the service animal with them. some of these animals can smell your sweat skin whatever it is. the dog will alert you of a medical problem and you must go to the hospital asap. so yes service animals are allowed if you get fired for it you will win a 5 or 100million lawsuit . you must alert your pax i have so and so my service dog. if they do not like it they can cancel and pay the 5 bucks. **** them. so drive with your service dog hope you get fired. i am not a lawyer or giving legal advice my info could be incorrect. its worth talking to your lawyer about.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> my info could be incorrect


Your info is incorrect.



kingcorey321 said:


> they can not fire you for this


A court has ruled that the IC has no protection whatsoever in situations like this.

Sorry.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> Actually, it is all the Drunk Uber Drivers, the Rapist Uber Drivers, the Killer Uber Drivers With Streaming Hulu Drivers, the Scamming Uber Drivers, the Thieving Uber Drivers, and the Non Hygienic Uber Drivers...and of course the muzzrats at the Airport who give Uber Drivers a bad name. I am the (former) Uber driver who likes his dog. Blow me.


The former Uber driver who loves to hang out on Uber driver forums.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Your info is incorrect.
> 
> A court has ruled that the IC has no protection whatsoever in situations like this.
> 
> Sorry.


thanks. then if you have a s ervice dog just say the hell with it claim sos and free insurance food stamps ssi. and wick. that will show the courts.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Typical cop behavior., you should be banned from Lyft/Uber platforms permanently.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

dens said:


> Typical cop behavior., you should be banned from Lyft/Uber platforms permanently.


why is that because i disagree your not allowed to drive with a service dog but you must accept them?


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Frisco85132 said:


> I had to take my daughter into Scottsdale for a Girl Scout event last night that lasted three hours. I live in Arcadia at 58th Street and Exeter, so basically 58th and Camelback. I had to take her to 68th and Jackrabbit. My dog jumped into my van with me and we took off........


WOW! Lot of people on here don't approve of your actions. 
I found your story entertaining and could sense that Frisco85132 is on the brink of a full *William Foster *transformation.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> I had to take my daughter into Scottsdale for a Girl Scout event last night that lasted three hours. I live in Arcadia at 58th Street and Exeter, so basically 58th and Camelback. I had to take her to 68th and Jackrabbit. My dog jumped into my van with me and we took off.
> 
> The mom who was hosting the event said it might not last the whole three hours and that I was welcome to wait. I told her I had my dog and I only lived a mile and a half away, so my daughter would just text me. Instead of going home I went down to the Dunkin Donuts on 4oth and Thomas for a coffee and a donut (Screw you, I was a cop for 30 years, don't judge me). Out of curiosity I turned on my Uber and Lyft apps to see if anything was happening and I got an immediate Lyft ping just down the road. I figured screw it. NYE is my last night driving Uber? Lyft anyway, so I'm taking my dog. I like her better than I like you...so deal with it. Besides she's my "service" dog or "emotional support dog" or "security dog" or whatever. Refer back to me liking my dog better than I like you or anyone you know.
> 
> ...


____________________________________________

Is there a point to this story, Officer ?????? The woman was probably late for work because of you. Why did you accept the ride if you were going to drive away because you got pissed ?? Drivers may not have friends or pets ride with them when they are logged on.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

The least you could do is list your dog at the top of your profile, so people can decide if they want to ride with you before they waste X minutes waiting for you... and be a little more empathetic. However the worst I have seen was one woman Ubering with several hype young children in the car... in car seats.)


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Frisco85132 said:


> I had to take my daughter into Scottsdale for a Girl Scout event last night that lasted three hours. I live in Arcadia at 58th Street and Exeter, so basically 58th and Camelback. I had to take her to 68th and Jackrabbit. My dog jumped into my van with me and we took off.
> 
> The mom who was hosting the event said it might not last the whole three hours and that I was welcome to wait. I told her I had my dog and I only lived a mile and a half away, so my daughter would just text me. Instead of going home I went down to the Dunkin Donuts on 4oth and Thomas for a coffee and a donut (Screw you, I was a cop for 30 years, don't judge me). Out of curiosity I turned on my Uber and Lyft apps to see if anything was happening and I got an immediate Lyft ping just down the road. I figured screw it. NYE is my last night driving Uber? Lyft anyway, so I'm taking my dog. I like her better than I like you...so deal with it. Besides she's my "service" dog or "emotional support dog" or "security dog" or whatever. Refer back to me liking my dog better than I like you or anyone you know.
> 
> ...


I hope this is a bogus post, unreal JMO


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> I hope this is a bogus post, unreal JMO


I hope it's TRUE and more like him lol, it adds value to the select and lux market lol


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

Personally think it's hilarious. They make you take dogs, why can't you take your own?

Then again some people are allergic to dogs. I personally wouldn't have done it, or put him away. If you are a cop driving a van, I am surprise you don't have a gaurd in the back, those would come in handy.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Cossio said:


> Personally think it's hilarious. They make you take dogs, why can't you take your own?
> 
> Then again some people are allergic to dogs. I personally wouldn't have done it, or put him away. If you are a cop driving a van, I am surprise you don't have a gaurd in the back, those would come in handy.


______

Is that word " guard " ?? I think you missed the word RETIRED .


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Vader?


Vader is the good guy.


----------



## Baron Rabi D vonDaagweiss (Jun 27, 2018)

Frisco85132 said:


> I had to take my daughter into Scottsdale for a Girl Scout event last night that lasted three hours. I live in Arcadia at 58th Street and Exeter, so basically 58th and Camelback. I had to take her to 68th and Jackrabbit. My dog jumped into my van with me and we took off.
> 
> The mom who was hosting the event said it might not last the whole three hours and that I was welcome to wait. I told her I had my dog and I only lived a mile and a half away, so my daughter would just text me. Instead of going home I went down to the Dunkin Donuts on 4oth and Thomas for a coffee and a donut (Screw you, I was a cop for 30 years, don't judge me). Out of curiosity I turned on my Uber and Lyft apps to see if anything was happening and I got an immediate Lyft ping just down the road. I figured screw it. NYE is my last night driving Uber? Lyft anyway, so I'm taking my dog. I like her better than I like you...so deal with it. Besides she's my "service" dog or "emotional support dog" or "security dog" or whatever. Refer back to me liking my dog better than I like you or anyone you know.
> 
> ...


Was it really your dog or did the last pax forget their service animal?


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

Frisco85132 said:


> I had to take my daughter into Scottsdale for a Girl Scout event last night that lasted three hours. I live in Arcadia at 58th Street and Exeter, so basically 58th and Camelback. I had to take her to 68th and Jackrabbit. My dog jumped into my van with me and we took off.
> 
> The mom who was hosting the event said it might not last the whole three hours and that I was welcome to wait. I told her I had my dog and I only lived a mile and a half away, so my daughter would just text me. Instead of going home I went down to the Dunkin Donuts on 4oth and Thomas for a coffee and a donut (Screw you, I was a cop for 30 years, don't judge me). Out of curiosity I turned on my Uber and Lyft apps to see if anything was happening and I got an immediate Lyft ping just down the road. I figured screw it. NYE is my last night driving Uber? Lyft anyway, so I'm taking my dog. I like her better than I like you...so deal with it. Besides she's my "service" dog or "emotional support dog" or "security dog" or whatever. Refer back to me liking my dog better than I like you or anyone you know.
> 
> ...


Oh........my......god......

I hope that 'big brother' is watching so that someone deactivates you immediately.

The 'I don't cares' are par for the course but 'fat chick'? And demanding pax to give you their name? I'd have been very put out if you are a male driver and you were that hostile from the start. Then to top it off you have a dog with you which is against tos, not only becuause its a dog but also because you are taking up one of the seats that the pax is paying for - whether they are using it or not.

You give us a bad name, the poster above is correct. This is a service business. You need to follow tos, be polite and suck up if you dont like it. If you can't do that, go take your mutt and flip burgers or something.

Nasty.


----------



## Lpcrooks (Dec 2, 2017)

If you drive with a dog, you will eventually be one starred to death and be deactivated, it sound like you have a terrible attitude for the service industry. Many people are allergic to dogs.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> you should of took your animal home. i am a dog lover i want to take mine i dont. he goes into stores with me. restaurants. now if this is a real service dog with a badge you can legally drive with lyft uber. they can not fire you for this. some people must have the service animal with them. some of these animals can smell your sweat skin whatever it is. the dog will alert you of a medical problem and you must go to the hospital asap. so yes service animals are allowed if you get fired for it you will win a 5 or 100million lawsuit . you must alert your pax i have so and so my service dog. if they do not like it they can cancel and pay the 5 bucks. &%[email protected]!* them. so drive with your service dog hope you get fired. i am not a lawyer or giving legal advice my info could be incorrect. its worth talking to your lawyer about.


Service dogs don't get badges. Some people buy them off the internet, but they mean nothing



Baron Rabi D vonDaagweiss said:


> Was it really your dog or did the last pax forget their service animal?


lol



Rae said:


> Oh........my......god......
> 
> I hope that 'big brother' is watching so that someone deactivates you immediately.
> 
> ...


If you don't get their name, how would you know they are your pax?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Rat said:


> Service dogs don't get badges. Some people buy them off the internet, but they mean nothing
> 
> lol
> 
> If you don't get their name, how would you know they are your pax?


funny michigan they do have service animal cards. i know i can get 1 for my self. https://www.michigan.gov/mdcr/0,4613,7-138-74964---,00.html


----------

